# Gonal F ... when to inject and side effects??



## fitzy79

Hi ladies,
Just wondering if any of you who have taken Gonal F could tell me when you injected i.e. morning or evening?? I took Clomid at night mainly to avoid side effects but would be more convenient for me to do my injections in morning before leave for work...this ok?

Also wondered if anyone had any significant side effects??


----------



## lolalulu

Hi Fitzy79....I am doing gonal-f and do my injection at night. I also would prefer morning but I was told to do the injection in the pm...I am also on lupron which I inject in the am.
I would ask your doctor. I have not had any side effects from gonal-f...just some bruising and soreness from the injection..not too bad! Good luck and sending you much baby dust!!


----------



## caline

I was on gonal F. I injected at 10pm but only as this fitted in with my shift work. Think the clinic said it didn't matter as long as the injections were at 24 hour intervals (same time every day).

As for side effects, I didn't notice any. Had side effects from down regging but that was it. 

Good luck :flower:


----------



## fitzy79

Thanks girls! Checked with clinic and they said evening/night is best...just gave myself first injection on my own and it was actually fine!! Just thoughts of it that are disturbing:wacko: Sending much :dust: your way too


----------



## tickledpink

I was wondering about when to do injections when it came to DR and stimms... I was told that most women inject in the morning. But because I've been diagnosed with PCOS, she said it would be easier to inject in the evenings, so that way if i go for a scan the next morning, they can change the dose that day, rather than having to wait 24 hours. But i actually work a late shift, 4.30pm-1am, so they've suggested i do my injections at 3pm daily...


----------



## lolalulu

pink..I work nights too...so I just bring my pen(gonal-f) with me...I am doing my injction at 10pm..and doing lupron at 8am


----------

